

Becoming a pale, pasty programmer - brudolph
http://pennyhacks.wordpress.com/2011/12/12/becoming-a-pale-pasty-programmer/

======
kmwhite
Without too much condemnation, the idea of comparing Zuckerberg to Knuth is
depressing, but that my be my own MZ hate bubbling up -- the rest of the world
may actually like him. Also, the image on the right is interesting in
juxtaposition to the context of the piece.

Points #2 and #3 seem to be of the most value. The others felt repetitive
given what I hear from others, but that's a Good Thing. I will be using the
expression "Have a strong forehead" in the future.

~~~
brudolph
I agree with with zuck knuth comparison perhaps I too quickly wrote the first
two names that came to my head. As for the image, I like to make people think
I go outside...

